# NY village bans smoking - $1000 fine



## denarok

NY Village Bans Smoking On Public Sidewalks

on public sidewalks

Slippery slope here we come


----------



## Turtle

Already happened here in a stuffy small subcommunity/city that sits out our outskirts.

Ban on smoking on the entire city. Your backyard is fine (no s***, its MY backyard), but NOWHERE in public. Fine isn't as high, but its illegal. Scary, scary.

They broadcast the town hall meeting, and it was funny, must have been 95% of the people there were against it, and probably of those people 90% were NOT smokers, they simply thought that this was not an ok thing for the government to regulate. And of course, the "representatives" that were elected for the city council thought they would represent the people (again remember, at least 95% were against this), by making this a law... 

We all hope they go broke...


----------



## Batista30

But, let's not ban automobiles because the emissions from those are good for you.


----------



## Rock31

I rarely go into the city anymore, I just can't deal with all the crap that goes on there. Now I have another reason to spend my money elsewhere.


----------



## WilsonRoa

I wonder what they're going to say when people start smoking in the street out of way of traffic. lol.


----------



## sirxlaughs

LoL. Great necessary. Does anyone even walk in long island? It also doesn't mention police enforcement. I wonder how much power the "agents" will have. "Sorry. Left my ID in my other cigar case."


----------



## Rock31

WOW I guess I should read the whole article first, that's what I get for browsing from work. I skimmed the title and immediately thought "the village" in NYC.

This is pretty ridiculous either way!


----------



## sirxlaughs

Crap. That's what I get for posting from my phone. I meant to write, "Great Neck."


----------



## hoosiers2006

I do not understand smoking bans for outside venues. What exactly is the health risk of someone smoking outside? Good lord, pretty soon wont be able to smoke in my backyard or home for that matter. Cigar speakeasies will be popping up soon, hope I know the password.


----------



## Rosie

Batista30 said:


> But, let's not ban automobiles because the emissions from those are good for you.


It's funny when you go around and see all the banks of snow by the side of the road that are turning black from all the vehicle emissions. Every time I spend the day in NYC I'm always blowing black snots out of my nose the whole next day from all the crap that's in the air there. Funny, I can sit in an enclosed room with 4 or 5 guys smoking cigars all night and that doesn't happen. Talk about a drop in the bucket. I guess it's just easier to demonize EVIL tobacco smokers! :noidea::banghead:

Cheers,

Rosie


----------



## Senate1123

Ehhh that's just one small area in Long Island. 

And while the air is filthy in NYC, I have lived there most of my life and I never blew black snot out of my nose from the air. :dunno:


----------



## maxwell62

Unless my recollection's faulty, Sea Girt, N. J.(city?) council has banned smoking on the beach. Perhaps the Lil fishies, decided they had to put up with folks P***ing in the water, but didn't appreciate the fumes when they surfaced for a bit of "fresh" air.
Not sure if this would apply to hang gliders smoking while above the beach, or even for surfers while still off shore. 
Wonder also if the residents are aware of the costs of whatever high tech "anti smoke barriers" will be erected to keep the cig,stogie,pipe,weed smoked by people on the boardwalk from drifting onto the beach.


----------



## fivespdcat

California has been no smoking on the beach for a while. I think my main problem with smokers on the beach is leaving the butts in the sand like the whole beach is an ashtray or something. Whether it's cigarettes, cigars or picnics, clean your garbage up!


----------



## zeavran1

There's no more slippery slope. This is a direct, all out assault on smokers!


----------



## tobacmon

*Looks like the Tables & Chairs will now take up the spaces where cars once parked--any laws against that? If they have meters there put a coin in and pull up a chair and call the News --That will get things going!*

The mayors a Di** Head--look at him--I bet he smoked or smokes! Someone get about 10,000 smokers to do a drive by and flick their butts on his front lawn---LOL


----------



## WorshipfulMaster2010

This is a town that I will not be visiting, nor will I be spending my money there. I really have a problem with folks who try to control what I do. This is a free country. Remember that when a small element of government like this decides to legislate away your freedom. They take baby steps and nip away at your freedoms bit by bit. Before you know it, you don't have any freedoms. Smoke a stogie for FREEDOM!


----------



## thatguy

Its nothing new. Trans fat oil, sugar, liquor. Anything that one person is against, with the right exposure, can be demonized. Don't let them fool you, it is 100% for the money. Every municipality is damn near broke and smoking is a habit that people have and habits are hard to bnreak. Every one will slip at some point and that means big dollars for the city/town.


----------



## Neilini

This is a sorry state of affairs,are they just building up for an all out ban on tobacco?


----------



## smelvis

Neilini said:


> This is a sorry state of affairs,are they just building up for an all out ban on tobacco?


Yet they still sell us this awful stuff, damn hypocrites!


----------



## asmartbull

And they plan on using the health care bill to get it moving
in that direction....


----------



## WorshipfulMaster2010

It's a sad state of affairs, indeed.


----------



## BMack

Just two letters: BP.

How is what happened in the Gulf blown under the rug but smoking a cigar is a big deal? It's amazing how quickly people forget about these things when the press isn't legally allowed to check out and publish stories on what's going on. 

Kill massive amounts of wildlife, burn endangered turtles alive, put how many people out of a job or nearly out of a job.. no biggie, clean it up plz.

Smoke outside where a few people get a quick whiff of a cigar if they walk within a few feet of you.. $1000 fine.


----------



## pomorider

I really miss the good old days, where a man can do his own business without worrying about the law.


----------



## marked

The headline shortens the actual jist of the law. It bans smoking on public sidewalks that are *in front of businesses*. This is common practice in a lot of places. If you're not standing in front of a public business, puff away.


----------



## Mr_mich

Neilini said:


> This is a sorry state of affairs,are they just building up for an all out ban on tobacco?


States complain about smokers and how bad they are, how bad second hand smoke is etc. but completely forget aobut the millions of dollars that tobacco taxes give the states to fund schools, healthcare etc.

People stop smoking and the states complain. they no longer have those millions of dollars, so they have to come up with the next thing to tax. In WA state it was "processed" foods.

They don't care if it's bad for you or not. By demonizing it, they rationalize taxing the holly H*ll out of of it. As they currently do with tobacco and Alchohal.

They just forget that if people wouldn't drink or smoke the state governements would go bankrupt.


----------



## Kurrgo

Just read this New Yorkers can't smoke outside at parks anymore - The Chart - CNN.com Blogs

Somehow we're taxed to smoke cigars but people like campaigns like Camping don't pay taxes!

Government focuses on easy targets like baseball players, radio hosts and smokers. It's a shame that so many folks working and paying taxes suffer this nonsense. How are a cigar smokers rights less important? They should at least have a smoking area.


----------



## Rock31

They will rely on the public and signage to enforce this...I see fights coming soon to a NYC park near you!


----------



## Cigar Noob

I don't see the big deal. Yes, you/I have a freedom to smoke. But everyone has the freedom to not inhale your smoke. At each stage of these bans smokers get all fired up, and then we either adapt or quit.



marked said:


> The headline shortens the actual jist of the law. It bans smoking on public sidewalks that are *in front of businesses*. This is common practice in a lot of places. If you're not standing in front of a public business, puff away.


People are getting their panties in a bunch because of that? As a valley resident you may also know that Mesa (AZ) banned smoking in ALL PUBLIC PLACES years ago. AZ and MESA in particular are not the typical political climate I see so many on here being critical of throughout many of these posts.


----------



## m00chness

This puts such a dent in alot of things. Technically you cannot even smoke on a public golf course, but I doubt anyone does anything there. Its sacred


Fyi mayor Doomsberg is a big cigar smoker


----------



## Zogg

Batista30 said:


> But, let's not ban automobiles because the emissions from those are good for you.


the sad thing is its actually headed that way. you have to modify some antiques or you cant legally drive them.


----------



## Machine

denarok said:


> NY Village Bans Smoking On Public Sidewalks
> 
> on public sidewalks
> 
> Slippery slope here we come[/QUOTE
> 
> Figures it would be wrong island.


----------



## Darth Vader

I would say this is a good thing.

This should help anyone enjoy there smokes more in the comfort of there own homes and prolly make some extra jobs in the lounges as i think they will become more popular with this little law.

Now if introduced something like this in england and gave us smoking lounges ill be happy as itull be somewhere to smoke thats chav free.


----------



## Aschecte

I have very mixed fellings on this one... Part of me is fired up as this is just another way for the gov't to control our actions , tax us and mae us walk the line but on the other hand i do agree that just because I smoke doesn't mean that the guy/girl next to me needs to be subject to my choices. I guess the comfortable medium is to control our own habits and be conscious of our intrusion or percieved intrusion on others or in the case of the ban maybe they'll designate areas for smoking.....


----------



## TCBSmokes

Turtle said:

Already happened here in a stuffy small subcommunity/city that sits out our outskirts.

Ban on smoking on the entire city. Your backyard is fine (no s***, its MY backyard), but NOWHERE in public. Fine isn't as high, but its illegal. Scary, scary.

They broadcast the town hall meeting, and it was funny, must have been 95% of the people there were against it, and probably of those people 90% were NOT smokers, they simply thought that this was not an ok thing for the government to regulate. And of course, the "representatives" that were elected for the city council thought they would represent the people (again remember, at least 95% were against this), by making this a law... 

We all hope they go broke... 


Turtle. Good to hear, only because my wife (from Boise ID) thinks only NC (where we live) makes stupid laws. Odd little "boutique" laws are popping up all over the country. I heard that in parts of AZ it is illegal to smoke within 20 feet of an air conditioning unit. Here in nearby Chapel Hill they are trying to ban all cell phone use in cars, ('cause they don't like all the UNC students buzzing around with them) while for the rest of the state it's ok. Supreme Court said, sorry guys, can't make a law like that, but they are still trying to appeal. And just today, Feds announced they are suing NC state gov't. for making apparently restrictive voting laws. Enough with all the new laws already. TCB.


----------

